# 2015 Pics From the Forest Floor.



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

<strong>Just thought I'd share some of the pictures from the forest floor so far this year.</strong>

[/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/08_zpshrstffac.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/10_zpsspteun77.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/15_zpsoapoepfp.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/16_zps3dqubmas.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/17_zpsx19qpmom.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/19_zps7uickyv8.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/22_zpsiedfgbbh.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/29_zpsbbu4abuh.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/34_zpsytxig3kr.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/35_zpsadixgz8f.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/42_zps50vd1kan.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/44_zpscra1ddot.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/48_zpsv6k7vqwi.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/52_zpspguzsngf.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/57_zpsjdffe56y.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/59_zpsdgaplzsi.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/68_zpsm079cxpy.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/69_zpsdz5jceaw.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/74_zpsw3n7wzbi.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/80_zpskqt3tifa.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/81_zpsxvw8hg2d.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/82_zpsbnghdt7y.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/84_zpsipwhnteu.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/86_zpspu6aakqr.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/97_zpsghkplsb9.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/99_zpsacwjebt8.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/114_zpstdwwnw0g.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/117_zpsrzc4nz2j.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/120_zps4ymyithy.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/125_zpstc4kmyox.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/129_zpsfqfvajeh.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/139_zpspq7k4wjn.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/154_zpsfr4rqxdq.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/160_zpsj6y0vton.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/165_zpsvdxakth8.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/168_zpse7tyztam.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/169_zpsipaooi8w.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/170_zpssc6pthzb.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/178_zps0ow40pvf.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/179_zps8uvuntng.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/182_zpsvpgt0pf1.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/184_zpspthumjn7.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/185_zpsekxqk748.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/187_zps3px8qswp.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/190_zpsgl6lhbui.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/194_zpshslotod0.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/195_zpsmxfs0shl.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/scrid/media/Shrooms%202015/198_zpscevawev1.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## morel meister (Apr 24, 2013)

Very Nice !!!!

Now I'm hungry...lol !


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

what county are you in


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

what county are you in SCRID?


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Spanky72. I live in Omaha but primarily hunt Pottawatomie county in IA.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Simply, totally ungodly! Those are some of the best shroom pics I've ever seen. 

Merely staring at those evokes a deep-seated, primal urge to recede into nature in the manner of a distant ancestor I come to know at this time of year... handcrafted moccasins on my feet--perhaps a loincloth to protect my midsection from the ravages of briars--and a leather thong with dried morel pendant around my next. Crawling,crouching, twisting and turning, running--pausing to drink from a cool, clearwater spring--rooting out the shrooms like a bipedal truffle hog! 

Vacation begins tomorrow, just in time. Great inspiration, SCRID!


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Shroom God you crack me up! 
Sounds like a Naked and Afraid episode! :wink:


----------



## wizardscycle (Mar 29, 2014)

SCRID I do believe I am starting to dislike you. :wink: 
frost and freeze warnings for the next 8 days here in indy


----------



## rockytop (Apr 23, 2015)

Are these from the flats only or hills?


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Mostly flats


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Shroom God, you need that vacation bad. Got me thinking tho.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey Scrid, nice pics. Hopefully I will see that in a couple weeks


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Shroomtrooper....you will!!!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good job, Scrid. Nice pics. I live in the Omaha metro area as well but hunt farther south.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Their up now east and north of Omaha.
11 lbs for me so far in two days walking 8 miles and 12 hours.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Scrid-hey nice haul!!! Was north of u on river today. It is on pretty good. Did 8#s today. Was gonna stay but rain run rain. Should slow the wknd warriors!! C u Mon!!! Not sure how to upload pics. ??? Peace...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

[code title=""] <blockquote> <span style="text-decoration:line-through">


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Tryin pics??


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I like using http://tinypic.com/ for pictures. Just up load them and copy the HTML for Websites part(it's the first code option on upper left after image upload is done) and paste it in your comments.

Hope that helps..Good luck!

Hers a couple picture from my hunt in 2012 for a test.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow!! Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

the code you need to paste will look something like this

a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=19a5ip" target="_blank"&gt;







</a>


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

That was a NICE haul oldlords. Things like that are pretty memorable. I could stare at that all day but I better get out and find some.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Man that last picture is amazing! Nice job!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Note the cottonwood leaves in that pic?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

O God nice interpretation buckthorn ripped u apart lol that's why you did so well God. I don't call my self buckthornman for no reason! Get your baby powder out and your triple ointment and get back at it. You still look like that guy on live free or die. Sell house move to swamp!!!!!


----------

